# lamb with a dry nose 7 cough



## vonnie (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi everyone,this is my first post. I have 3 lambs and a goat which are about 3 months old and ive noticed that one of the lambs has a very dry nose and a cough,is it anything to be concerned about?


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome Vonnie 

I have not had sheep long enough to give you an educated answer to your question but if she were mine & the coughing was consistent & not just caused by a bit of dust etc then I would probably treat her with a dose of antibiotics.

Hopefully someone else on here can help you more.

Liz


----------

